# Use of Botox for Myofascial pain



## missyah20 (Mar 4, 2010)

Our provider is doing 3 muscle injections using botox(as the injectable substance) for the treatment of myofascial pain.  What CPT code should we be using?  We are going back and forth between 64612 - 64614 and the 20552/20553 codes.   

Thanks!


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 4, 2010)

The 64612-14 codes are the correct ones for Botox and Myobloc.


----------



## missyah20 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok. . . On the procedure note it is noted that this patient has multiple trigger points and these trigger points are being injected with botox.  Would you still use codes 64612-14?


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, I would.


----------



## missyah20 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

